# Pet Peeves



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Just posted this on Mike1950's thread but started thinking you guys also have pet peeves that would be interesting to hear about. I have been trying to get my 90 year old mom to use a bank card or credit card in checkout lines for years. Still have not convinced her.

Mike, I truly hope, wish and even pray that you are not one of those people that insists on using a check to pay for your groceries in a long checkout line. Or the type that waits until they hear how much the total is before even pulling out the checkbook. Or the type that forgets they have coupons until after the total is given. Or the type that has to start over because they decided they want some extra cash included in the total. Or…


----------



## Nygiants77 (Jan 15, 2013)

people with 50 items in the 15 or less lane


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

going into a quick-stop
and waiting in line
for someone to buy lottery tickets one by one
all with different numbers


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Patron +1..
OR !! Same scene but they're having the tickets checked one by one by the clerk, then buying one by one by one…


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 *patron *and *racerglen*
v
someone (female) at the checkout paying in exact change but has to dig for those last 3 pennies in the bottom of her purse….


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Convenience store clerks that check you out while talking on their cell phone.

Convenience store that has two registers and one closed with 6 people in line with the second clerk texting on their cell phone while the new clerk struggles with the cash register.

And yes I admit I still write checks at the grocery store but I have everything filled out but the amount before they are finished scanning the items. I'm a lot faster than the people who dig through their pockets or purses looking for the exact change!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Driving slower than the speed limit or the flow of traffic in the left lane of the highway.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Someone who says "Like," "Ya Know?' and "Um," when speaking.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Gerald… as a guitar major in grad school one of my jobs, as a result of scholarship/fellowship, was to teach elective lessons and group classes. I asked a kid (I think he was a sophomore) what music he listened and his answer was: "Like, stuff, ya know?". You would've loved to have a conversation with that kid.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Idiots that pull out of a side road in front of me when I'm the only car on the road , and then proceed to drive 10 mph under the speed limit, or turn off a few streets down the road. Makes me wish I was driving a snow plow so I could help them get around the corner just a wee bit faster than they want to : )


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

When you ask someone about something in a shop and they have to go ask someone else to find out.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

My pet peeve are people with pet peeves about insignificant things.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

The lady in front of you in the checkout. She always stands and waits until she gets a total then proceeds to start digging around in a huge purse full of junk for money or her check book. I have my debit in my hand when they start scanning.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

being in line at wal mart and theres 15 empty cash regesters


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Stupid people.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I vote with AlaskaGuy…some people need to unfortunately have a truly bad thing happen to them to reset their gripe clocks.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Eddie, how about being in line at Walmart behind a stupid person while teejk and alaskaguy are writing checks.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ads like this in a family oriented forum. Holy crapola…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

DVK
The only thing worse than stupid people are f*ing jerks. F*ing jerks are people who assume thing about people they know nothing about.

Just for the record the only checks I have written in many years are those to family member at Christmas time, birthday or when one of the kids get into financial trouble and need a little help.

Other than that all my finances are done with CC and online banking.

Now you can me an F***ing jerk because I'm assuming you're one.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have resolved myself to being a crochety old man (67) at times but I have to admit after reading the above I'm just a normal old geezer. I thought I was the only one experiencing the above.
I will add "the woman in the restaurant(or grocery store)" that has to have a loud conversation on her damn cell phone while I'm eating.
Good post.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I got you beat Howie…for years I commuted by train into NYC. One evening on a packed train, we all got to hear a middle aged woman describe her annual ob/gyn visit in great detail and in a loud voice. When she hung up and saw everybody in the car sitting around her with their mouths open, she exited at the next stop (even though I don't think that was her destination).


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

All the EXCESS air in a New bag of potato chips.

...other than that, the last 64 years have been fairly tolerable.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len. ;-)


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

People who buy homes on busy streets at deep discounts (because they are on a main road) and then petition the local government to lower the speed limit.

People who put those yellow turtle signs saying slow down, children at play. I can't help but think things like:
- Hey, don't let your children play on the street.
- Supervise your young children if they are riding their bikes in the street.
- Why do you feel that your children are more important than your neighbor's a few doors down?

For the record, I drive slowly in neighborhood settings. I do have two children and we chose to live on a nice, quiet street, passing up a few great deals on busier streets.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Pitt, I never did understand the baby onboard signs. Who can help me with the reason?


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Dusty56+1 and Patron+1
Going to a doctors office early for your appointment (because they charge you if your late) and having to wait an hour and a half to see the doctor who is late and has only 15 minutes to see you.


----------



## killerKiteh (Mar 7, 2013)

Quit ur bitchin….


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Stupid! I just hate stupid. My new motto is; 
It's OK, you're only as smart as you are, it's not your fault..


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Let he who is without sin cast the first stone. It seems that these days everyone is in a hurry…................were all just going to die anyway. What's the hurry.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Pittsburgh Tim, +1. I live very close to a school so getting out in the morning is a challenge. What amazes me is that all the people that just dropped their kid off at school cannot fathom that there will be other children walking around.


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

People that use the term "hot water heater"....It's just a water heater, if the water were already hot then it wouldn't need to be heated.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

tail gaiters …


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a sign that says "creepy ass cracker onboard" (it's next to my NRA decal). Other than that I guess the only thing that really bothers me is proggies (shorthand for "progressives") that spend more time sniping on woodworking websites than they do in their shops.

And btw…I need to order checks…the bank only gave us 100 when we opened the account 3 years ago and I see I'm down to 49 after using 51 for payments to governmental agencies that can't figure out how to process electronic payments without a 5% "convenience fee".

DVK needs to get a hobby I think. Would be nice to get him out of his mom's basement and away from the family size bag of cheetos (if he is able to climb the stairs anymore).


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Teejk, was it something I said that hit too close to home?


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Please review post #16. You have never been behind me in a store (I suspect that you and I don't have similar preferences…my air compressor has a leak and I doubt it could inflate a blow-up doll…and I can't stand tofu).


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thin skinned internet screens, I've seen a few of them here.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry teejk, it was a joke. I was going to continue the blowup doll thing but that does not seem wise.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretentious people….in particular pretentious woodworkers.

I'll stop at just that one…...I'm bitchy today.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

We do not have any pretentious woodworkers that I have seen…

priˈtenCHəs/adjective1.attempting to impress by affecting greater importance, talent, culture, etc., than is actually possessed."a pretentious literary device"synonyms:affected, ostentatious, showy


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks deek….but I know what pretentious means.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

DKV, based on your definition I would have to disagree with not having any pretentious woodworkers on here.
But that is just me.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I do almost 100% of my financial transactions electronically, but for some reason I really can't logically defend, I still bring a check to the grocery store.

Now before you add me to your s*** list, though, let me say this in my defense: The place I shop processes checks electronically. I hand them my blank, pre-signed check, they stick it in their machine, and then I sign the electronic pad. It really takes no more time than a credit or debit card transaction.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Pet peeve #1 - that I can't resist reading some of these threads from time to time.

Close second is advertisements that use the apostrophe for pluralizing a noun. *15% off tool's* *Widget's for sale*
I don't lose sleep over it and my life won't be directly affected because pet peeves are by definition "minor annoyances". Rants are different altogether.

Personally, a topic like this serves as a great way to procrastinate. I'm not in the mood quite yet to go load my purse up with pennies and dimes. Oh yeah and a massive key chain with laminated photos of my dog and cat.
Oh oh, and I have to go out and put stickers in the back window of my van depicting every living creature in my household. Now that, gentlemen, is the beginnings of a rant.

Ramble on, my friends. Ramble on.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Close second is advertisements that use the apostrophe for pluralizing a noun. 15% off tool's Widget's for sale
I don't loose sleep over it and my life won't be directly affected because pet peeves are by definition "minor annoyances". Rants are different altogether.*

People who use "loose" when they mean "lose".

 Sorry, Sandra. It was probably a typo, but I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Good catch Charlie.

You're obviously practising the same 'task avoidance' techniques as I am.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL! Yes… and I'm at work.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

People that use the drive-thru window to order $60 dollars worth of fast food. These people are ususally ordering food for their entire office, so they have list of orders, and six different payment methods. I really love it when they have to call back to their office to ask someone what kind of salad dressing they need.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

People who use "loose" when they mean "lose".

They are the same ones who need help 'chosing a table saw'


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah well…DVK…I knew it was a joke (as was the blow-up doll reply…rule #1 for on-line snipers is you don't always get to be the shooter…sometimes you will be the snipee).

As for pretentious woodworkers here, they usually put you on "ignore" when you call them out. Works for me since no action is required on my part. I can read their snotty superior attitudes if I choose and don't have to worry about their opinions on my opinions.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

renners, your funny. Just thought I'd add one more to the list. You do own a funny, right?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there an emoticon for 'rolls eyes'?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Those who endlessly change their avatars…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Those who complain about others


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

People who try to piss down my back, and tell me it's raining…......!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Rubes has always been one of the funniest comics around I think. Along with Far Side.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

People who feel the need to post silly images that are seldom related to the topic being discussed.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

People that blow their nose in a restaurant.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

*I never did understand the baby onboard signs*
Dunno if I can help you here DK (do you mind the diminutive form?) but I have always wondered about this. Am I supposed to tiptoe around your baby carrying car and then drive like mad (normal) around everyone else? Weren't they once babies too & ever so valuable? The new sign on the back of my truck says *"Baby carries no cash"*

*For the record, I drive slowly in neighborhood settings.* I don't. And I got caught by the Zen police doing it the other day. He slapped me briskly about the face and said "Why are you hurrying? You are already there!".


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

vipond, only if I can.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

A ding in a finished work piece.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I always assumed the purpose of the "Baby On Board" sign was that, in case of a horrific accident, you would spot the tiny yellow sign amid the mangled wreckage, and be prompted to keep looking for a baby. Of course, this could be very frustrating to the first-responders if the baby was not actually in the car at the time of the accident.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Silly me,... and I thought it was an emergency backboard for the little one, once you found them…. *;-)*


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Drivers that can't understand that the GREEN ARROW means GO in that direction without waiting for the straight through traffic to begin moving after their light turns green.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

@Dusty: Conversely, how about all those folks who sit there at a green light *waiting* for the arrow when there is no oncoming traffic, even though the sign says "left turn on green allowed".


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Some traffic lights and signs do not help the situation.










More: http://mentalfloss.com/article/30143/10-crazy-confusing-traffic-signs


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, you got me there DKV. I am a grumpy old prick that still uses checks in the grocery line. The exception is that I don't have to fill it out, it is electronically processed by the store and it is in my hand after all of the stuff is on the belt. I also do not use a debit card. Not enough security. I use a credit card or cash from an ATM (ATM card only) for most purchases, but mail all of my bills with a check enclosed. Yep, that's right, good ole USPS snail mail and good old checks. Auto pay failed for me the one time I tried it. No more, I want to be in control of who I pay and how I pay them.
I try not to think about what other prople are doing, or whether it fits in with what I think or am doing 'cause I really could not give a sh*. I am like most people though in that I am far too judgemental of others and try really hard to live and let live.  But I will make an exception: I twist off when I see all of these idiots walking and driving around staring at the palm of their hand. Or the chumps driving slow and erratic and not paying attention cause the "slave master" device in their hand is more important then anything else. I particularly dislike the "masters of the universe" that drive their big a**ed German built land yachts while doing their deals on their iphones sending texts or emails or conversing wildly with their hands when they should be paying attention to driving. OK enough; rant over.****


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

The complex difference between merge and yield seems to baffle many.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

People that do not take a few minutes to proofread their post for errors in spelling, punctuation, grammar and word usage.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Watts sew grate a bout spell in? I dew all ways pro freed mi re plies. Mi spell check her fines know err oars hear.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll second Woodbum's complaint about people on their phones while driving. If you need to make a call in your car, pull over to the side of the road, or a parking lot or something. I live in one of the busiest places in America, and there's still always room to pull off the road somewhere. Maybe it's more than a pet peeve for me. I had a friend who was killed while on her bicycle by someone on a cell phone. Since that day, I have never once picked up my phone while driving.
Also, the check for groceries process is acceptable for me as long as it can be streamlined. People writing them out by hand after searching for their checkbook after seeing the total after staring blankly during the scanning process is what frustrates most of us (I think).


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

How about those morons that drive for miles in the left lane , which is supposed to be for passing slower traffic only, not for setting their cruise control and falling asleep or knitting a sweater behind the wheel , while obstructing traffic behind them ?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bump test


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

it works


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*People that do not take a few minutes to proofread their post for errors in spelling, punctuation, grammar and word usage.*

It would be 'people who'....

Tag, you're it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Of whom do you speak, Sandra? *;-)*


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

It would be 'people who'….

The use of "that" in the sentence "People that…" is correct. (Reference)

It would be 'people who'….

I'm pretty sure though that the use of would is wrong, perhaps should was the intent?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Is either "people who" or "people that" the intention? This says that the pet peeve is the person doing some action. Is the person really the pet peeve or is it the action?

Should it instead be "People not taking…" or "People bumping posts because the posts are assumed to be so important that any pause in activity is suspected to be caused by a technical glitch"?

There is a saying something like "Hate the pet peeve, not the pet peever."


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chuck, what if your pet peeve *is* a person?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Charlie,
I guess I would have no choice but to drop him or her off at the pet peeve shelter.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sandra,
Here's the thing: "who" (and its forms) refers to peo­ple. "That" usually refers to things, but it can refer to people in a general sense (like a class or type of person). Purdue Online Writing Lab says, "When referring to people, both that and who can be used in informal language".

''That" may be used to refer to the characteristics or abilities of an individual or a group of people. However, when speaking about a particular person in formal language, who is preferred. "That said, many people and some respected references prefer "people that," and it's not wrong. Think Chaucer. Shakespeare. Dickens.

Bottom line: be consistent.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sandra, do not forget I was taught by nuns. It does not get any "righter" than that.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Taught by nuns? Ah, now that explains a lot. 
In all seriousness (if that's possible here) I enjoy the banter and I certainly don't speak 'right good' English all the time.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Speaking of nuns, there has not been a "real" Catholic school since the extinction of the penguin species of nun. Nowadays there are schools named catholic schools but in all reality they are regular schools with maybe a nun or two on staff but not in the habit (wearing civilian clothes). Nuns are becoming extinct. Penguin nuns are extinct. I hate to say this but it will never be like the old days. Teachers cannot discipline children and parents don't know what child discipline is. The closest thing to child discipline is "that" everyone gets a trophy. It must be embarrassing to come in last and still get a trophy. "That" in itself is discipline enough. Or course, the small children probably don't get the joke until they start working in the regular world.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Then you would appreciate this:


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sandra, thanks for that. Also, no one has taken the bait of they just don't read my posts of they are too nice to say something.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I blame Barney the Dinosaur for making everyone so nice/soft/needy.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Renners…"I love you, you love me…"

That is the song that caused me to leave the house before the kids woke up with no intention of returning until I knew they were in bed for the night.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

My Pet Peeve is folks who drive right on your bumper, as though there going to "push" you to go faster…
There is no better way to make me slow down and drive with the needle right on the speed limit…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike, I only do that to people who pull out of the side street right in front of me, causing me to have to hit the brakes. When that happens, I make a sport of seeing how close to their bumper I can get my Silverado. Yeah…. I know it isn't healthy, and it will be my fault if I hit them. Still, I get a sense of satisfaction when I see the whites of their terrified eyes in their rear view mirrors.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry Charlie (just HAD to say that) but no fear here… Most of those cowboys don't want to scratch their Silverado on my 20yr old Tonka Truck. *;-)*


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Charlie, we have those same type drivers around here too, who pull out in front of you and then dog it… and we have the kind who's cars apparently did not come equipped with directionals… and the kind that slow down a quarter mile before their turn, and then make the turn like they're driving a Tractor Trailer… and on, and on…
But I don't see the logic of me driving unsafely, just because they shouldn't have a license… I'm never in that much of a hurry Brother!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

The western or midwestern habit of saying 'uh-huh' in response to 'thank you'.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

"Ads like this in a family oriented forum. Holy crapola…". Looks like a family starter to me…

Annoyances-

People driving 50 MPH in the #1 lane playing with their ipad, cell phone, etc., while everyone goes around.
People who are able to count their change at the 10 items or less register, but not their items.
People throwing lit cigarettes out the window while driving.
People who run red lights.

I'm thinking about putting a camera in my car and videotaping the stupidity, and sending the tapes to law enforcement.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"...I'm thinking about putting a camera in my car and videotaping the stupidity, and sending the tapes to law enforcement…."*

In a way THAT is already happening. All newer vehicles have the "black box" technology that tells the insurance company and law enforcement that you were speeding when you caused that accident. And your cell phone GPS data will back it up and add the fact that you ran a red light too! Big Brother is here.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike, I know you're right. The ironic part is that I'm rarely in a hurry. I'm an escapee from the home for the terminally punctual, so I've always got plenty of time to get wherever I'm going. It's just one of those "issues" I need to constantly work on.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

This is getting totally out of hand! Ok, people that try to highjack blogs. So here goes.

What table saw should I buy?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

If everybody is complaining about all the stupid drivers on the road then where are the stupid drivers? Somebody of the everybody has to be the "stupid driver". What am I missing here? Any volunteers?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Woodbum*, you hit my nerve with the "palm watchers" while walking, eating dinner, and/or driving!

Everyone thinks that cell phones are the greatest invention since whatever and I think it is a great scourge on our society …. and this comes from someone (me) that worked on cell phones for over 2 years!


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Dang it…I can't stand it when I get to a thread later than I'd like. This one was right up my alley too.

I'm gonna go ahead and suggest that it would be perfectly fine if the entirety of Los Angeles and Orange county sank into the ocean…pushed down by the incalculable weight of smug. Not smog…smug.

Also, a note to California drivers; If I hear one more of you suggest that simply because your state "perfected" interstate transit, you are somehow a much better driver than anyone else, I'm going to snatch off your steering wheel and straighten out your colon with it. California drivers, by and by, are the most brain dead drivers in America, with the possible exception of Missouri drivers…though Missouri drivers have the excuse of being super old and all Jesused up.

Gosh….I have so much more vitriol related to my current indenturment in southern California…but I've got to release it slowly, for fear of a chain reaction.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

@DKV- Don't you know, that it is a well established fact, *all* Woodworkers are Skilled, Courteous, Law-abiding, and Safety-conscious Drivers? There are simply no bad drivers to be found on the pages of Lumberjocks…

PP #2) Anything Kardashian…
PP #3) Anything "Reality" on TV…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

If you want to see bad driving, have a look at the crazy dash cam action on youtube - 'Russian Car Crash Compilation'
(I would have posted the video but Martin hasn't fixed the video issue yet, so you'll have to go to youtube and search)


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

renners, you are not wrong…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

YouTube "crashes galore" show some really bad driving and drivers … mostly outside of the U.S.! 
Makes you wonder, *"what were they thinking?"*! Wonder if they were on their cell phones.

If you watch the adds on TV, I think they should rename them "sell phones" instead!


----------



## jaynolet (Oct 25, 2012)

*"In a way THAT is already happening. All newer vehicles have the "black box" technology…."*

* "...people that try to highjack blogs…"*

My cousin who works for the state says that they got back the national results from the "black boxes". In 48 states, the last thing anybody said in a fatal accident was, "Oh, sh*t". In the other two states, which shall remain anonymous, the last thing said was, "Hold my beer and watch this."

This is my second best attempt at hijacking. My first attempt would have been about my Uncle Jack and a roof.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

The phrase "no problem!"

Toilet paper being put on wrong. Everybody should know that it unrolls from the front !!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

"Everybody should know that it unrolls from the front !!"

Unless you have cats. I learned that lesson when I came home and discovered that Odie had completely unrolled a brand new roll of Charmin.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Gerry,

Is your pet cat named "peeve"?


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

People that say "kewel" instead of "cool"


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

@cutworm: That's the kewelest pet peeve ever!


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep. Sooo kewel


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Plastic 'clamshell' packaging that requires a box cutter, and a few bandages after slicing one's finger on the edge.
Unless you plan on sending the set of toothbrushes to the moon, is it really necessary???


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Theft deterrent packaging has its faults, Sandra. I guess we should be angry with the thieves that brought this on.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Dusty, I agree that it's necessary on some items, but lightbulbs???


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lumberjock Members* The Infrequent Fliers, the Post and Runners, what chaps my butt are members that pop in on LJ a few times a year (more or less) to post a project ( it might even make top 3) but don't bother to say thanks nor bother to appreciate the comments they receive by acknowledging, they give a brief description and don't stick around to answer questions about their project, what's the point in posting? Also not taking the time to comment on others postings, I think that is rude, selfish and discourteous to other members.

Here's an example
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/90033

We also have frequent members that are all about them selves when it comes to posting projects they only bother to post and comment on theirs but don't bother to indulge in others postings and or topics.

These are my pet peeves.


----------

